# Top Gear US



## RootDKJ (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone catch last nights Top Gear US on the History Channel?  Tanner Faust raced two "extreme skiers" down Manmouth Mountain.  He was in a Mitsubishi Evo.  

I'm a really big the BBC Top Gear.  That show cracks me up. 

The US version looks and feels the same.
I have laughed a few times.
The UK audience has hotter women.
The small car is a POS


----------



## smitty77 (Nov 29, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Anyone catch last nights Top Gear US on the History Channel?



Nope.  I was hoping someone here might offer up a review.  :grin:

I purposely stayed away out of fear of them trying to recreate the chemistry and the _partly_ unrehearsed tomfoolery on the original Top Gear.  I watch those guys and it feels like I'm watching a video of my friends and I.    It's hard to explain, but the show has the right "stuff".  I try not to miss an episode, and the one show my DVR crapped out on has not been shown again:  The Polar Special

Then I heard it was just going to be Tanner Faust presenting and I thought "I don't know if I can sit through an hour of watching just one dude drive cars."    But based on the optimism in your review, I may have to check it out.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2010)

I haven't seen it myself since I don't get the History channel.  All I've heard are negative reviews on it though. Yours is the first good one I've heard.

Didn't the UK version do a similar race against skiers a few seasons ago?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 29, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> I try not to miss an episode, and the one show my DVR crapped out on has not been shown again:  The Polar Special
> 
> Then I heard it was just going to be Tanner Faust presenting and I thought "I don't know if I can sit through an hour of watching just one dude drive cars."    But based on the optimism in your review, I may have to check it out.



The polar episode was on today.....

I watched the episode last week(#1) and was not impressed.  I will give it a few more episodes to see if they improve.  The show was to much of a copy, but not very good.


----------



## xlr8r (Nov 29, 2010)

Second episode was much better than the first.  I actually lol'd a few times.  They still have a long way to go though to get up to the Brits level.  It even took the British a few seasons to work out the kinks, so I'm not expecting much from this first season


----------



## Glenn (Nov 30, 2010)

I watched the first episode; it was a little bland. Although the last segment was pretty cool and had some good lines. 

I wanted to see the ski episode; hopefully, I'll catch it on a rerun. I've read on the internets that episode 2 was better than episode 1.


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 30, 2010)

The show is horrible. Absolutely horrible. It just comes off as recycled, redigested crap from the British show. It's overdone. Its rough on the edges. The hosts are the worst aspect of the show. It seems that all their money was spent on a decent camera to shoot the cars with none left for anything else. 

I've read that this is something like a third attempt for a US version of Top Gear? In fact just about every automotive show of this format is a true or borderline failure. It's sad, because with some creative ideas the concept (auto show that's entertaining, and not just a recycled Top Gear) could succeed with a market always so hungry for cars.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 30, 2010)

I watched a bit of what I suppose was the first episode. I kept thinking how much better it would be if it were the UK hosts. Seems silly to do a US version of it, since the only people who know the show and watch it already watch the BBC version. I mean, how much difference can you have between the US and UK versions? Other, of course, then the steering wheel being on the wrong side.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 30, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I mean, how much difference can you have between the US and UK versions?



Better dental work. :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 30, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Better dental work. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I watched a bit of what I suppose was the first episode. I kept thinking how much better it would be if it were the UK hosts. Seems silly to do a US version of it, since the only people who know the show and watch it already watch the BBC version. I mean, how much difference can you have between the US and UK versions? Other, of course, then the steering wheel being on the wrong side.



Well it would be good if there was a similar show based around cars that were actually available in the US (not that I'm likely to be buying them either way).  The stars in cars (or whatever it's called on the UK version) would be slightly better if I had a clue who the 'stars' were.  I don't know who most of the British people they have on the UK show are, so I usually skip over that part.  Aside from that I like the UK version a lot and think it's a mistake to try to copy what they have going on.  They need to come up with something similar that's targeted to an American audience.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Well it would be good if there was a similar show based around cars that were actually available in the US (not that I'm likely to be buying them either way).  The stars in cars (or whatever it's called on the UK version) would be slightly better if I had a clue who the 'stars' were.  I don't know who most of the British people they have on the UK show are, so I usually skip over that part.  Aside from that I like the UK version a lot and think it's a mistake to try to copy what they have going on.  They need to come up with something similar that's targeted to an American audience.



+1.  I don't think the new show is great, but it's good enough to give a few more episodes a shot.  When the BBC actually has a star with presence in the US (Gordon Ramsey, Patrick Stewart etc..) it's a pretty entertaining portion of the show.  Otherwise, I fast forward over that segment also.

It will be interesting to see what Top Gear Challenges they come up with.  Here's one of my all time favs from the UK.





What happens at 3:30 into this is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.




I just don't see the US show approaching this.  That and Jermery Clarkson is da man.


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't imagine life without the History Channel...


----------



## Rushski (Nov 30, 2010)

US version is solid and a carbon copy of the UK version.  That being said, don't think any of the spinoff versions will be as strong as the original.

Like Adam Ferrara and that Tanner Faust guy.  Not sure who or where that other guy came from and he tries to force the funny...

Also, they didn't say who the skiers were.  Anyone know?


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 1, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> It will be interesting to see what Top Gear Challenges they come up with.  Here's one of my all time favs from the UK.
> 
> I just don't see the US show approaching this.



"You look like a gay cowboy, and you look like a gay terrorist."

LOVE that episode.  For me, the challenges are where the show really shines and I don't see them coming close to matching that kind of creativity in the US version.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 1, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> "You look like a gay cowboy, and you look like a gay terrorist."
> 
> LOVE that episode.  For me, the challenges are where the show really shines and I don't see them coming close to matching that kind of creativity in the US version.



:beer:


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought the car racing the skiers was pretty cool.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I watched the first episode; it was a little bland. Although the last segment was pretty cool and had some good lines.
> 
> I wanted to see the ski episode; hopefully, I'll catch it on a rerun. I've read on the internets that episode 2 was better than episode 1.


The first episode was bad. 2nd was watchable. I've heard the third is where they hit their stride.

I don't think I started watching Top Gear UK until its brief stint on Discovery about 5 years ago. So the 8th season or so. I'd give the show a better chance of success if they just changed the name, keeping the same format. A big part of their problem is going to be the comparisons to the UK show. If it's just good, not great, it will be a failure in a lot of people's minds.

There's a learning curve that goes along with every show. Go back and watch the pilot for any of your favorite shows. It's garbage compared to what you like to think of the show as. As they explain less and less of the show's format, as the chemistry improves, as the writers learn how to write for the hosts better, it should improve. A lot of the parts I've found bland so far are the fully scripted parts. Once they get in car it improves.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I haven't seen it myself since I don't get the History channel. All I've heard are negative reviews on it though. Yours is the first good one I've heard.
> 
> Didn't the UK version do a similar race against skiers a few seasons ago?


Bobsleds. And it was a WRC Evo.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Bobsleds. And it was a WRC Evo.



Nope, they definitely did a race against skiers too...

Audi RS6 - Season 11 Episode 2: http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/show/episodes/series11episode2.shtml


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> The first episode was bad. 2nd was watchable. I've heard the third is where they hit their stride.
> 
> I don't think I started watching Top Gear UK until its brief stint on Discovery about 5 years ago. So the 8th season or so. I'd give the show a better chance of success if they just changed the name, keeping the same format. A big part of their problem is going to be the comparisons to the UK show. If it's just good, not great, it will be a failure in a lot of people's minds.
> 
> There's a learning curve that goes along with every show. Go back and watch the pilot for any of your favorite shows. It's garbage compared to what you like to think of the show as. As they explain less and less of the show's format, as the chemistry improves, as the writers learn how to write for the hosts better, it should improve. A lot of the parts I've found bland so far are the fully scripted parts. Once they get in car it improves.



I stayed away from this thread until I was finally able to catch up last night.

I pretty much agree with what mondeo says here.  The hosts were far and away the worst part of the show, but that's to be expected.  I'm hoping they can develop some kind of chemistry, and then the show will become very watchable.  I definitely think Adam Ferrera is the weak link.  Tanner Faust is good, but you can tell he's not fully comfortable in front of the camera.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 2, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> I definitely think Adam Ferrera is the weak link.


I'm expecting this is going to be the biggest change as the series goes on. Wood is already a car show presenter, Foust just needs to get more comfortable, but the entire bit is new for Ferrara, coming from being a pure stand-up comedian. I have high hopes for him, as he's one of my favorite stand-ups.


----------



## midd (Dec 2, 2010)

NBC shot a pilot with Adam Carolla as one of the hosts.  too bad it wasn't picked up, because he could pull off the bombastic clarkson role. has the gearhead chops too.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2010)

midd said:


> NBC shot a pilot with Adam Carolla as one of the hosts.  too bad it wasn't picked up, because he could pull off the bombastic clarkson role. has the gearhead chops too.



That sounds like it would have been good!


----------



## mondeo (Dec 2, 2010)

midd said:


> NBC shot a pilot with Adam Carolla as one of the hosts. too bad it wasn't picked up, because he could pull off the bombastic clarkson role. has the gearhead chops too.


Trying to copy the personalities of the UK would just increase the comparison problem they automatically have. You don't need a bombastic leader. I like the mix of talent they have as is, just need to give them a chance to gel and have the writers learn who they're writing for.

Plus Carolla isn't funny.


----------



## midd (Dec 2, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Trying to copy the personalities of the UK would just increase the comparison problem they automatically have. You don't need a bombastic leader. I like the mix of talent they have as is, just need to give them a chance to gel and have the writers learn who they're writing for.
> 
> Plus Carolla isn't funny.




Disagree on Carolla. 

No need to copy the personalities exactly, but they need hosts with more passion.  Faoust shouldn't count as a professional driver but neither of the other seem to have the passion for cars that the UK trio does.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2010)

Thinking about watching this tonight. Episodes 1 and 2 are available, should I just skip to 2 or is one worth it just to get to know the guys?


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 2, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Thinking about watching this tonight. Episodes 1 and 2 are available, should I just skip to 2 or is one worth it just to get to know the guys?


I saw go with #2 first, and if you laugh at least twice, then go back for #1.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2010)

So watched episode 2. The skiing thing was lame and totally staged, but driving the mitsubishi in the snow sure looked like fun. The drifting part was what I liked best and where the hosts seemed most natural. The reviews were weak.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, I officially enjoyed episode 3, and I'm guessing it'll keep getting better.


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The polar episode was on today.....



Finally got a chance to watch this one - another excellent hour of television delivered by these three chaps.  I was really rooting for Hammond (I'm a huge fan of sled-dogs if you couldn't tell by the pooch in my avatar) but was equally awestruck by the accomplishment of getting that 'Yota (actually 3 of them) to the North Pole.  Gutsy stuff, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2010)

Saw the moonshine episode last night. Much better. The hosts are starting to work together a bit better. It was actually a really funny episode.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not too impressed with it. I thought I read somewhere that originally Jay Leno was suppose to host it which probably would of it a lot more interesting.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 8, 2010)

There were some funny parts in the moonshine episode (especially bending the de Ville). 
Transitions are still very stilted and obviously scripted.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> There were some funny parts in the moonshine episode (especially bending the de Ville).
> Transitions are still very stilted and obviously scripted.



Keep them out on the road, doing stuff and it will be ok. The studio sessions are still painful. Getting better though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 8, 2010)

I concur...ep3 was the best.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 8, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I concur...ep3 was the best.



I will have to watch #3 then.  Was going to watch the reair last night but it was on to late.


----------

